
How Cheap Could Computing Get: Free? NComputing Thinks So - blhack
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/fastcompany/headlines/~3/ilhomWFXg9M/how-cheap-could-computing-get-free-ncomputing-thinks-so
======
blhack
Ahh...sorry :(, I submitted this from my RSS reader site...the domain should
be fast company, not google. Fast company uses feedproxy.google for their RSS
feed...

Sorry.

